

Is there such a thing as too much precision? - profquail
http://blogs.msdn.com/ericlippert/archive/2010/01/07/is-there-such-a-thing-as-too-much-precision.aspx

======
Perceval
Yes, I believe it's called 'false precision':
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/False_precision>

~~~
ars
You didn't read the article (which incidentally isn't worth reading).

Basically the final point after lots of text is that you want all the
precision because sometimes you want to use a number that can be represented
exactly in binary float.

Doesn't really address the point that it still makes no difference to the
final value.

------
johnl
I think there is a trade off between precision and maintainability. If you can
code it and never touch it, I would go for precision. But if you are going to
revisit the code often enough I would go for maintainability.

------
access_denied
Suggestion to the author: learn about fuzzy logic and than start to think.

